# Telfair co.



## hoghunter2009

Getting some well needed rainfall last few weeks. Doe and fawn seem to be plenty. Seen 8 with twins so far on my 750. Acres.and buck's are looking really good thanks to all the green browsing. And food plots are booming,should be a very good year boys ..


----------



## hoghunter2009

:we geting rain today just got back from my plots. deer have hit them hard. my corn plots or looking good for the rut


----------



## hoghunter2009

im I the only one hunting telfair co.?


----------



## rance56

just filled the feeders sunday. bunch of rain came through. woods look good.


----------



## flowingwell

I am in Telfair also.  Will be heading down in a week or so to due some mowing, clearing, etc...


----------



## hoghunter2009

Yep it's that time we have had a lot of good rain so everything is super green my plots or doing good I planted corn for the rut in my bid plots


----------



## chrisw1073

hoghunter2009 said:


> im I the only one hunting telfair co.?



No.  I have not visited this thread until now.  Food plots are doing good, and I have seen some good bucks throughout the summer months.  I'll be up next weekend to do some official hunting.  Been out with the bow a little, but mostly just preparing the land.  Where bouts in Telfair are you guys hunting?  I'm in China Hill off 117.


----------



## rance56

jsut got the plots in saturday, not sure if it was too late or not, but we are giving it a try.

muscadines are all gone and the deer seem to be back on the corn feeders pretty heavy. heading up friday night for a few days of muzzleloader. it was still really hot this past weekend so not sure how productive its going to be


----------



## chrisw1073

Went up this weekend.  Between two of we saw 8 does and a four point.  This coming up weekend is supposed to be in the 50's.  Maybe it will get the big ones moving.


----------



## rance56

I hunted thru this morning saw does an small bucks.  The next county over in Jeff Davis there was a nice 10 grossing in the 140s was a killed an a 8 point that was well over 200 pounds


----------



## rance56

hunted saturday and sunday morning. weather was perfect, deer movement ok. saw 4-5 does each morning, and a few small bucks, 4 and 6 points. the small bucks really seem to be cranked up, they are grunting all over the woods, on the prowl and nudging the does alittle. could use some rain. very few shots heard opening morning


----------



## sandy1

telfair, weather was great shot a couple of does and 1 nice 8 pt. looks like the weather is going to be nice the next couple of weeks, not like last year. what do you think about the rut this year, couldn't figure it out last year.


----------



## Mountaineer Man

I'm looking forward for the next 3 weeks.  I'm going to my lease in Scotland and I'm not leaving until I get a serious buck.  I have some sweet cam pics but seeing them in the daytime is another story.  One thousand of our two thousand acres was cut in the spring so I believe I'm going to set on the edge of a clear cut until I see a shooter, hopefully it works out.


----------



## sandy1

good lugk on your next hunt, i wish i could go to the woods and stay till i shot a nice one. we hunt ceader park and big horse creek road. we also have nice pics


----------



## Mountaineer Man

I wanted to leave Tomorrow but the weather is going to stay hot until next Wednesday and then it appears it will really start cooling down.  I think I'm going to save my money this weekend and not go.  Just gas alone I spend a minimum of $150.00 each time I make my 4 hr drive.


----------



## rance56

*stud 12 pointed taken in the truck buck lsiting*

a young lady took a stud 12 pointed in telfair, the pic is on the online version of truck buck listing


----------



## Mountaineer Man

One of our members seen two bucks fighting and she shot the 8 pt who was coming to join the fight.  I guess its getting close.


----------



## seabear2

rance56 said:


> a young lady took a stud 12 pointed in telfair, the pic is on the online version of truck buck listing




A friend of mine has some pics of what i believe is the same buck. I would love to know what area it was killed in.


----------



## chrisw1073

Had a nice buck chasing a doe Sunday morning.  It's about to be that time.


----------



## Curly

Monday saw 3 small bucks in the wind, maybe this weekend it will turn on


----------



## chrisw1073

Had a nice buck running the crap out of a doe yesterday evening.  Also saw several does alone, or with their young, so it is not full on yet.  This morning had a massive buck following a doe.  Not chasing, just not letting her out of his sight.  Had my cross hairs on him twice, but it just was not a good shot so I passed.  I'll be up four days next weekend.  Maybe it will happen for me.


----------



## Big Mike

What part of Telfair Chris?


----------



## sandy1

Not a very good weekend for us. Only saw does


----------



## Curly

Bucks are starting to get on there feet. 13 year old young lady killed a 14 point which was a buck of a lifetime for anyone.  A few younger bucks seen but let walk.  This week and next should be hot with the front and potential rain coming thru.  Sucked that I will not be back until 11/12/12


----------



## rance56

3 of us hunted this weekend, deer movement so so. saw does and small and medium bucks. still waiting for it to break loose


----------



## chrisw1073

Big Mike said:


> What part of Telfair Chris?



Southwest corner of county.  China Hill area.  8 miles west of Jacksonville on 117.


----------



## Big Mike

I'm close to 319/122.


----------



## BobKat

I havent got to hunt yet but lots of signs of movement on my land.


----------



## sandy1

Telfair is mighty quiet for hunting information. lets get some info out there so we can get our percintages back up for killing a big buck. if you noticed we went down this year. counties close to fl. like brooks cty have a better chance to shoot a trophy


----------



## Curly

And get our lease payment higher???  It is high enough.....


----------



## chrisw1073

For the most part, hunters in Telfair are pretty tight lipped about the deer they kill.  Every year I see plenty of big bucks killed right around me that never show up on GON, or any other forums.


----------



## hoghunter2009

i hunted this moning and afternoon saw 9 buck's thats right 9 , 5 this morning and 4 this afternoon all running behind doe's no really big one's lot's of doe's deer wher on there feet today. hope there moveing good the rest of the week ill be in the stand rest of the week.i know of five big buck that where killed in the last week 2 big ten pt. one 9 and 2 big 8pt. all chaceing doe's so this next two week's will be good


----------



## hoghunter2009

chrisw1073 said:


> For the most part, hunters in Telfair are pretty tight lipped about the deer they kill.  Every year I see plenty of big bucks killed right around me that never show up on GON, or any other forums.



your right chrisw1073. telfair was a sleeper till the state rc. was killed and over night land went from $3 an acker to $9/13 and that scared and hurt a lot of guy's. telfair is a poor co. and your working man got push off land that they had hunted for years cant blam the land owner for wont to make money to help with tax and all just put the tight lip on a lot of nice buck's that get killed


----------



## sandy1

thats right, i own property in telfair why do they keep raising the taxes on the property. where is the money going. i won't ask any more questions. My mom always told me to keep my mouth shut and my eyes and ears wide open. if we shoot a nice buck i'll send a pic.


----------



## hoghunter2009

I ask the same thing where is all the tax money going.and I to will post and send pic. it's one of the poor co. in ga. but our tax keep going up and job's keep geting less.pepole who own land can bearly pay tax even with less there land out and farming is almost athing of the past so land is becomeing a bredin to most.


----------



## rance56

my brother saw 7 does this morning. he is up for the week, ill update as i hear back from him


----------



## tail_slider3d

Headed up this weekend


----------



## rance56

brother and dad saw abunch of does tonigt but no chasing or bucks pushing them. we are outside of lumber city and seems like it hasnt gotten started in earnest yet


----------



## sandy1

heading up this weekend, will report after getting back, how about the rut this week or next


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Slow*

I had this deer in the cross hairs on Monday morning at 10:25 about an hour after he passed this camera.  I couldn't tell if his right side was broken or deformed so I let him go.  It has been super slow with movement so far compared to years past at this time.  I think it's running pretty late this year.


----------



## stealthman52

Better to go quiet, you sure won't get a check in the mail for what you put on here and less land owners know, the better.


----------



## rance56

still hasnt brook loose yet from what i an tell. i think once it cools back off middle of the week it will put it in primetime. brother killed a pretty nice 18 inch 8 pointer last wednesday evening, and a nieghboor killed a sure nuff big one on friday evening-every bit of 140 inch plus. weatehr would be 80 in the afternoon and in the 40s in the mornings-made sunday morning hunt slow as heck. im thinking this thursday give or take a day will be best hunting


----------



## chrisw1073

Killed this one Friday evening by himself.  Saw a little chasing over the weekend, but not much.  Lots of bucks just cruising.  Saw tons of does and yearlings still together.  A few have went into heat, but for the most part it has not started in my neck of Telfair.  Headed to Illinois this weekend, so hopefully it will be full on during Thanksgiving.


----------



## hoghunter2009

yep its hit just right for this week.and thats a nice buck congats.


----------



## ElusiveWhitetailHunter

Still really slow. I don't believe the rut has started.


----------



## Curly

There all last week, yealings still with their mothers...


----------



## hoghunter2009

My brother kill a nice ten yesterday afternoon he had been fighting one side of his rack was broken off and his neck was swollen really good come in with a doe .it's slow I saw chasing two times so far this week is going to be good


----------



## Curly

What has this week been like up there???


----------



## chrisw1073

On my property it has been terrible.  I've been shut out more then once in stands that I always see deer out of.  This seems to happen every Thanksgiving weekend.  I think it must have to do with all the hunters in the woods for this weekend.  It always gets better after the woods settle down.


----------



## ElusiveWhitetailHunter

Any action going on? I haven't really seen any major rutting this year...


----------



## hoghunter2009

There still chasing a Lil not a lot happing on my3place bucks are being killed know of at lis six good ones in last two week moon had move more at night I'm going in the am and will update tomorrow good luck and safe hunting


----------



## SELPHBD

Too hot , maybe a good rut around December 15
Something got to happen , so many signs , big boys have to be somewhere


----------



## chrisw1073

I had a big fat zero this weekend.  First time this year.  Sign is everywhere.  The deer on my place have gone nocturnal.


----------



## Big Mike

I've had a lot of zeroes lately. I'm headed back up this Friday to try my luck again.


----------



## Curly

Doe and yearling for me, Feed up Sunday and will be back Wednesday to finish the year out before i head to AL to hunt in Jan.  Maybe the rain and cool front will get them on their feet for this meat trip....


----------

